#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама начал объяснение Пути к Просветлению

## Galina

Его Святейшество Далай-лама приступил к объяснению текста ламы Цзонкапы «Основополагающий Путь к Просветлению» в главном храме своей резиденции в Дхарамсале, Индия. 

«Основополагающий Путь к Просветлению» является комментарием, составленным ламой Цзонкапой к одной из глав текста Асанги «Ступени Бодхисаттвы», где подробно обсуждаются этические нормы пути Бодхисаттвы. Семидневный курс учений также включает дарование обетов Бодхисаттвы. 

Курс лекций по буддийской философии, который Его Святейшество Далай-лама дает по просьбе тайванского Монастыря мудрости и блаженства, продолжится до 13 июля. 

В учениях принимают участие 760 тайванцев, а также сотни тибетских монахов, монахинь, тибетцев-мирян и туристов. 

Прямую трансляцию учений Его Святейшества Далай-ламы из Дхарамсалы на тибетском и английском языках можно послушать на сайте Его Святейшества Далай-ламы http://www.dalailama.com/page.128.htm или на независимом тибетском информационном портале www.phayul.com.

www.savetibet.ru – Сохраним Тибет!

http://savetibet.ru/2007/07/08/dalai...ings_july.html

----------

